# Reboot loop



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

We recently moved once we got to another apartment plugged in the computer and the screen when I black then we took out the video card and tried it that way and it worked now the other problem is it'll load up Windows and run for about 2 minutes and then reboot and continuously do this also I just put in a new CPU fan and heat sink.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

What are the specs of the computer?


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

axe0 said:


> What are the specs of the computer?


 Not to sure the son built it. I know it has an i7, 32gb ram, a $800 graphics card, windows 8.1 I tried reinstalling windows and it reboots in the middle of it. Changed the CMOS battery. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like power meaning psu but without knowing specifics it really is impossible to answer why not ask son to give you specifics so we can help you.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

We need to know the following
CPU:
RAM model:
Motherboard:
PSU:
GPU:
HDD/SSD:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into *Setup* (Bios) here on the main screen, you should see most of the info that _axe0 _is looking for (ie)* CPU*, amount of* RAM*, *Motherboard model#* and *HDD Manufacturer. *
Here also, go to* PC Health* tab or somesuch. Check the _Temperatures _and _Voltages_ and post here. Shut down computer, and open the case and look at the *PSU* label, post the *Make, Model# and Wattage*. 
Start the computer with the side off and make sure all fans are spinning.


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

CPU: I7-4790K (devil's canyon) 
RAM model:? 
Motherboard:H97-Pro Gamer
PSU: Raidmax Vamprire rx-1000GH (1000 w) 
GPU: GTX-980IT
HDD/SSDRW-24B1ST


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> amount of* RAM*,


 can you give us the amount of RAM in GB's, sorry if I wasn't clear.


> Here also, go to* PC Health* tab or somesuch. Check the _Temperatures _and _Voltages_ and post here.


 Did you check in the Bios for this information?
You can also download Speccy. After letting it scan, in the program go to *File/Publish Snapshot* copy the link and paste it in your next post. This will tell us most of the information we're asking including the_ Temperatures_ of the computer


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If it's a RaidMax Psu, then that is most likely the problem.


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> > amount of* RAM*,
> 
> 
> can you give us the amount of RAM in GB's, sorry if I wasn't clear.
> ...


32gb ram but only registering 16gb
CPU temp 32
Motherboard temp 26
CPU voltage 1.067v


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/H97PRO_GAMER/specifications/


> 32gb ram but only registering 16gb


 One of the 8GB RAM modules may be bad, causing the reboots. 
Download the Memtest Auto Installer for USB Key and create a bootable USB Flash drive. Remove all but one module of RAM, boot off of the USB Flash drive and run Memtest on each stick of RAM Separately for up to 7 passes each. If you get any errors (red) that module is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

Would this also cause the video card to stop working?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The PSU and the RAM can both be an issue that would stop the GPU from working.


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

I took out the two pieces of ram that were bad and the computer is still rebooting. I'm thinking it is going to be the PSU. I picked up one on Amazon real cheap we'll see if that works is supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

but what I find odd is that they both decided to go at the same time...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A bad PSU could take out all of the hardware on the computer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Let's rephrase that spunk and say that a bad psu will take out much of the hardware on a pc the longer it is in there the more damage it will do and a really cheap psu bought on Amazon more than likely will "polish" off the rest of the system and prove nothing, please cancel that.


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

So I replaced the psu and an having then the same reboot problems....hdd maybe?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Driley6383 said:


> I took out the two pieces of ram that were bad and the computer is still rebooting. I'm thinking it is going to be the PSU. I picked up one on Amazon* real cheap *we'll see if that works is supposed to arrive tomorrow.


'Real cheap' is never good with PSU's.
The PSU is a part that you do not want to save on as you will regret it.

What PSU did you buy?


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

axe0 said:


> Driley6383 said:
> 
> 
> > I took out the two pieces of ram that were bad and the computer is still rebooting. I'm thinking it is going to be the PSU. I picked up one on Amazon* real cheap *we'll see if that works is supposed to arrive tomorrow.
> ...


Evga supernova nex750B


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like a good one, hopefully it is!

Besides mouse and keyboard, what else is connected to your system?


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

Just the monitor


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is a good quality Psu made by Super Flower!


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

Bump, still having the same problem.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Did you test each RAM stick with memtest86?


----------



## Driley6383 (Sep 30, 2017)

axe0 said:


> Did you test each RAM stick with memtest86?


Yes they are fine.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

After reseating, are all sticks recognized?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/reboot-loop-1212633.html#post7567593


> 32gb ram but only registering 16gb


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't know how we missed this "also I just put in a new CPU fan and heat sink".
I bet if you pull the motherboard and look at the back of it one of the pins from the Hsf isn't all the way through.


----------

